# Any info on Royak Gorge kayak accident??



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

RGR boater, accident was on gore. No details. Sad. He was an amazing guy and obviously loved by many. RIP


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

There is an article in the Ski High Daily news with minimal information on a recent Kayak fatality in Gore this month, 25 year old male from Pennsylvania.

That sucks, I may have met this guy recently over at RGR, heart goes out to family and friends. Tired of hearing about people dying on the river this summer.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

*Beautiful Shares by Jamie's River Family*

"As I search for the words to describe Jamie, I find myself thinking that no matter what I can say, it will come up short. Jamie Page was one of the best friends I've ever had, and he taught me more than I could ever hoped to have learned. He was dedicated not only to the love of our sport, but to sharing it with those around him. He used to say that he didn't care about how big the water was, if someone else wanted to go, he would go, whether it was a class II float trip or a spur of the moment trip to West Virginia, he just wanted to go.

Last year at the Gauley, Jamie and I got to talking about the dangers of the river, and how to best avoid them. The conversation went on for a while, eventually shifting to the potential of losing close friends doing what we love. At one point, Jamie looked at me and said " Man, if it's ever me, KEEP GOING." I'll remember that forever, because that's who Jamie was.

At times like this, it's easy to want to give up, to stop, to play it safe, but I know that's not what Jamie would have wanted us to do. He would tell us " Keep banging, keep pushing harder" as he would often tell me on the river. So I extend the same message to everyone celebrating Jamie's life, KEEP GOING.

The love and support of this community in light of these events is absolutely amazing, it's been awesome to see how many people's lives this one guy has touched. He will be sorely missed. Keep your friends close, both on and off the river. Keep your head on a swivel and don't ever forget to tell those around you that you love them." -DBP Admin Tucker Wright

And this post from yesterday;

As our great friends in Team Rage Cage gather tonite in Tennessee to celebrate and remember the joyous life of Jamie Page, we thought we'd roll out this article he wrote a few weeks back that first introduced these awesome dudes, and Jamie's awesome writing talent, to the DBWorld. 
Gone Never Forgotten. Raising one to you, homie! 

DBP MAGAZINE ONLINE: MEET TEAM RAGECAGE ~ Dirtbaggin' Hope to Win The Right to BE Team USA. By Jamie Page


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

My condolences to Jaime's family and friends. 

As a regular Gore paddler, I would like to understand what happened as well.


----------

